# Wixey Saw Fence Digital Readout - Installation review



## GaryK

Nice review. Too bad that you had spend so much time and trouble installing it.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice review The Wixey products are great - wish they had one of these to fit my Bosch TS


----------



## sbryan55

Nice review. I really like my angle gauge and planar readout. I have been considering getting one of these as well.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mars

Hi everybody
I have also bought this fence, ad a little problem setting it up, first change was the readout witch was ok and finally ended up by changing the sensor strips, now with the new ones it is dead on.
What I can say is that the service and communication from Wixey is just great, I know that sometime we want it to work just out of the box but sometime, it just don't work out that way and here come in the after sale service.
By the way I'm from Canada and all the new parts was ship by USPS no charge
This is why I rate it 5 Star 
Service Service Service


----------



## dickvn

Thanks for the post. I'll look forward to your review, after you've had some experience with it.


----------



## motthunter

I finally got mine installed. It was easier than I thought and it works great. It is almost more accurate than necessary. I really like it.


----------



## sIKE

I really got to put it though its paces a couple of weeks ago. What I like the most is that I a able to come back and reset up and previous setup and reproduce the same exact cut. The other thing I really like is being able to zero it off of an auxiliary fence, it reallyy helps with the placement of dadoes in pannels.


----------

